
Show HN: Task management app that auto schedules tasks to meet deadlines - rfrat
http://www.bigticks.com
======
rfrat
Hi all,

We’ve created a simple task management web app but with one important
difference; it automatically schedules your tasks and calculates your workload
so you can see:

• if your workload is achievable

• which tasks to do next and the time to spend each day to meet deadlines more
sustainably

• when you’re likely to finish your tasks if you don’t have enough available
time

• when you’ll become free to take on more work

We built Bigticks because we needed a simple way to visualize our work against
our available time, so we could quickly decide if we needed to work overtime
(and how much) or get extra help, or negotiate extensions before it’s too
late.

There’s no need to manually allocate time slots for your tasks or create your
timeline.

All you need to do is specify your to-do list and your time constraints then
hit the Schedule button and it’s done automatically.

At this stage Bigticks is a simple MVP to demonstrate our automatic
scheduling, timeline creation and workload balancing. We’re trying to assess
if others find these features as important as we do in managing work.

We’d love to get some early adopters who could also provide some feedback
please (its currently free).

Thanks and we’d love to hear from you.

